# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغيير رشته  تحصيلي

## waterygirl

سلام 
من ديپلم رياضي دارم و پيش رياضي رو هم خوندم
 مي خواستم بپرسم كه با ديپلم رياضي و درحالي كه پيش رياضي رو هم خوندم ميشه كنكور طراحي دوخت داد؟وبا چه شرايطي اين امكان هست خيلي ممنون از كمكتون !

----------


## waterygirl

اگه ميشه جوابمو زود تر بديد مهمه !خيلي ممنون

----------

